# 8K Magic, Can your PC/Browser/Player handle this youtube video?



## ratul (Aug 9, 2015)

Watch it in 8k, and tell the results.
For me, in firefox (39.0.3), no video, just some pixelated mess at 8k
*i.imgur.com/LjQeLIz.jpg

In MPC-HC, stuttering audio with 20fps (30fps original), maxing out the CPU (i7-3612qm).
*i.imgur.com/mdRAtvA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DKOuSqd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PX71Utz.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2015)

It's loading and loading and loading even on a 5mbps connection and I only hear the music.


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2015)

Your question is incorrect. It should be can your Internet handle it? I'll report after testing.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 9, 2015)

As I have 20MBPS connection I can play in 4k and experience all the wonderful details and sounds in the video...


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2015)

Played in Laptop and desktop.

Laptop -  Chrome - Hitching every few secs.
Desktop - Chrome - Flawless.

Still need to see if I can play it in MPC-HC(HW Accelerated LAV).

But I need a tool to download it, is there a free tool to download 8k? The tool I have is only allowing upto 4k.


----------



## ratul (Aug 9, 2015)

tkin said:


> Played in Laptop and desktop.
> 
> Laptop -  Chrome - Hitching every few secs.
> Desktop - Chrome - Flawless.
> ...



YouTube Video Converter and Download - ClipConverter.cc works i think, i used IDM though, gets 40Mbps due to local peering on youtube, still takes about 15-20 seconds initially buffering and loads for 5 secs. 

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Your question is incorrect. It should be can your Internet handle it? I'll report after testing.



haha, yeah, but the main thing on my mind was how stressed the machine was while just playing the video with this resolution and bitrate, and it's not at all a low end machine, guess it'd take some serious time and overhaul before 8k becomes mainstream, heck even 4k monitors are pretty expensive right now. 

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> As I have 20MBPS connection I can play in 4k and experience all the wonderful details and sounds in the video...



4k loads for me as well without any buffering, the main question targets the 8k.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 9, 2015)

Someone give me an 8k display , ill give you cookies


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Someone give me an 8k display , ill give you cookies


Gold cookies? With diamond chips?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2015)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] - 4k downloader provides you option to download up to 8k.


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] - 4k downloader provides you option to download up to 8k.


Just tried it, download failed at 200MB for no reason, It basically showed completed, the video played as well, but till 1.5 mins.


----------

